# Elgin



## John Gailey (Sep 27, 2019)

Can somebody give me the poop on this one?  Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks like a Bike Bug motor.


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 29, 2019)

I had one its 1  1/2 hp fine on level ground had to pedal assist on the slightest grade


----------

